# Lurker finally signed up



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello from Colorado springs Colorado, Ive been lurking for awhile and decided to sign up and and introduce myself and my horses.
This is Rooster my husbands mustang









This is Katie my horse the roan and chance her buddy who is just a companion sold to us as healthy from a former friend turned up lame very sweet though. The little black dog is my farm dog cock-a-poo


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Make yourself at home.  Your horses are lovely. I love those little yellow flowers in the field too.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You have some pretty horses and a cute dog too! Have fun posting.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello!! Rooster must be a good name for chestnut horses. A girl in our pony club has a chestnut thoroughbred called Rooster.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Rooster came with the name and it fits him so we kept it. Katie and chance also came with their names and I just never changed them even though I dont really like them but I guess they have grown on me. Thanks for the warm welcome.

Maureen


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from another Maureen


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

welcome to the forum--can get a lot of info here, and it's fun to interact w. everyone.


----------

